# Driver Safety Video... hard hitting message



## MA-Caver (Jun 30, 2010)

Drive safe DAMMIT! http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/video/video.php?v=1388779851607&ref=mf 

Brutal video but the message hits home. 

No matter how long we've been driving them... Motorized vehicles of ANY type are lethal weapons. They're as safe as the person handling them. 


Apologies (and warnings) in advance for those who are or have families that are victims of reckless/drunk drivers.


----------

